# I doubt I'm an INTP



## PrinceofPride (Feb 27, 2013)

Also, just putting this out ahead of time, since this is my first post I am currently unable to post links or images apparently....

[HR][/HR]
Every test I take seems to say I'm either INTP or ISTP, but mostly INTP. I read the type description for INTP but I'm not entirely sure it fits me. I'm not entirely sure I'm answering the questions correctly because I keep second guessing my own answers. I've often been compared to a certain fictional character who was listed as an INTP on a certain website, but I personally don't think I act like that character. I don't think he's INTP, and I don't think I am INTP. I'm quite sceptical on whether the website was accurate in listing this character as INTP. I'm also beginning to doubt the accuracy of MBTI tests, but then again MBTI tests should be as accurate as the tester himself and I don't even know if I am being accurate. I took practically every single free MBTI test I could find and most of them originally came out as INTP. I decided to retake many of those tests, getting ISTP on many of the retakes. I think I have many traits in common with ISTPs and I find their sense of humor easier to understand than INTP humor, or perhaps I'm just in denial of being an INTP? Or maybe I'm just an INTP that has a bit more developed extraverted sensing and happens to be a bit of a daredevil every now and then? I suppose I can't call myself a true ISTP after not paying attention to my surroundings and running straight into a pole just a few days ago. :laughing: But truth is I'm actually pretty good at "turning on" my senses when I absolutely need to. I might be thinking too hard about this issue and am just confusing myself, maybe someone can help? I was up all last night thinking about this!

*1.Is there anything that may affect the way you answer the questions? For example, a stressful time, mental illness, medications, special life circumstances? Other useful information includes sex, age, and current state of mind.
*
I think my main issue is constantly doubting myself and often second guessing my own answers. But I suppose a poor sleep schedule and not eating right may affect how scatterbrained I can be at times. Although I do tend to lean more towards ISTP tendencies the more stressed I am.

*2. Study these two images here and here. Which one do you prefer and why? How would you describe it?
*
I can say right off the bat that I prefer the first image. The second one is bland and boring. The first one on the other hand is quite inspirational to me, and I find the contrast of dark blue and orange to be quite pleasing.

_*3. Please describe yourself as a person if you were to introduce yourself to someone else like in a cover letter. What kind of person are you and why?
*_
I'm usually a relatively calm person, although I may look mad all the time I'm actually pretty content. I prefer to do my own thing, and I greatly dislike working in groups. I am the type of person who enjoys physical activities and I sometimes have a hard time sitting still. However, I can also be happy sitting down with a good book or playing any game involving strategy. I have to keep something busy in order to be content. Also, I have a dark sense of humor that tends to piss off a lot of people.

*4. What kind of person would you LIKE to be? Why? What kind of person would you NOT want to be? Why?*

Well, I know for sure what kind of person I DO NOT want to be, and that is a big ball of emotions that is overly optimistic to the point of being stupid. I suppose what I do want to be is an independent person who has experience and knowledge in many different areas, and excels in sports, art, and academics.

*5. Do you think there are any differences to how you described yourself and how people actually perceive you? How do you think others would describe you? If there are any discrepancies between these two that are you are aware of; do you know why exactly that is?*

One misconception I think many people have of me is that I'm arrogant. Truth is, on the inside I constantly doubt myself and I am terrified of failure. What people perceive as arrogance may just be me trying to reassure myself. The typical thought process for me is "I'm so awesome...at least I think I am....actually I'm not sure about this anymore....Oh god, what have I gotten myself into."

Another thing to add is that I'm told I typically have two common facial expressions: 1) angry and disgruntled, but thoughtful and 2) a somewhat sly smirk (which usually results from me telling myself a funny joke in my head or making a new connection between two ideas)

*6. What in life do you find to be of importance? Why? If you are unsure you can always take the Value Test and post the results here. Do note that it helps if you narrow it down to 20 or ideally 10 values as suggested at stage 2.*

Well...I find knowledge, strength, and personal honor to be of utmost importance. Cleverness and adaptability are also high on the list.

*7. How do you react to new situations in your life? Can you describe an event in your life where you were in an unknown situation? How did you deal with it?
*
I enjoy change, so new situations typically excite me. I tend to spend the first half of the event watching others and seeing how they react to the new situation themselves. Unless that event results in me being put in the spotlight. In that case I try my best to get away from those.

*8. Please describe yourself when you are in a stressful situation. How do you act and why? Real life experiences are welcome.
*
When the situation is extremely stressful, I have been known to let my emotions get the better of me. I tend to lose all reason and "hulk out" so to speak. Other instances I have been known to just cry uncontrollably. The first instance happens when someone crosses the line and attempts to push me around. The second instance happens when I don't meet up to my own personal expectations, or when someone who I don't respect bosses me around a ton almost every day and I am unable to react with aggression or rage like I normally would to the typical oppressors.

When the situation is mildly stressful I tend to become very active, blunt in my descriptions, and occasionally attempt to take the lead if I think manage it. Or I just run off and do some crazy thing on my own. Very rarely do I look to others for help when I'm stressed out, and when I do it takes a lot of work to get me to do it, but most often stress causes me to push others away even more than I already would.

*9. Please describe yourself when you are in an enjoyable situation. How do you act and why? Real life experiences are welcome.
*
When I am in an enjoyable situation I tend to daydream a lot, and most of those daydreams involve me being in some position of power or having immortality. I also start acting a bit goofy around close friends, and I have a tendency to babble on about new things I learned. Sometimes a friend and I will go on for hours discussing the possibility of things such as sentient machines, extraterrestrial life, and the existence of auras, chi, dark matter and dark energy, ghosts, and being able to see into the future. I also seem to get a kick out of some of the worst puns possible. One of those puns being from a DBZ paradoy, in which a character had his arm ripped off to which my favorite character remarked "Looks like he's been...disarmed!" The puns are even better when I don't happen to catch it right away and end up noticing it later, or when they're combined with dark humor.

*10. Describe your relationship to socialization. How do you perceive one-on-one interaction? How do you perceive group interaction?
*
I am completely terrible when it comes to group interaction and try my best to avoid those all together. As for one-on-one interaction, it depends on the other person. If they are antisocial and serious then I will be antisocial and serious as well. If they are very outgoing and humorous then I become outgoing and humorous as well, although my sense of humor tends to drive others away every so often. (Some ESFP chick started crying in math class because me and another guy where joking about dead babies).

*11. Describe your relationship to society. What are the elements of it you hold important or unimportant (e.g. social norms, values, customs, traditions)? How do you see people as a whole?
*
I tend to do a lot of reading on the traditional Samurai or warrior-like values. People who follow these values and adapt them to fit with the modern times have my utmost respect. Other than that, I don't have a very good relationship with society. Much like my INTJ brother, I tend to view a majority of people as mindless sheep who seem to want to copy everyone else rather than thinking for themselves. I feel that many old traditions, values, or social norms get in the way of improvement and innovation of society as a whole. I also feel like society places too much value on emotions and not enough on logic. Also, the pro "world peace" people bug the crap out of me to no end and I do my best to avoid such types.

*12. Describe your relationship to authority. How do you perceive authority? What does it mean to you, and how do you deal with it?

*I'm not too entirely trusting of authority. I have been punished many times for things I never did, and I see people who get a kick out of abusing their power. I get very nervous around cops and other authority figures and generally avoid them all together. However I realize the need to keep law and order around, since it keeps the mindless sheep and crazy people in check.

*13. Describe your relationship to order and chaos. What do order and chaos mean to you? How do they manifest in your daily life? *

I do not know what the hell "order" is. That's all I'll say. :laughing:

Well okay, I guess I'll go more into detail. I seem to thrive in chaos. I do my best to plan things out, but many of my plans are completely open ended and I tend to "wing it" a lot of the times, or I come up with solutions that were not in the original plan. I write down schedules and never seem to follow them. I tend to hang out with people who are spontaneous and change their plans often at the last minute. Also, don't even get me started on my room or work desk....I understand we need some amount of order, but I prefer organized chaos. Some of this seems to annoy my INTJ brother and my ISFJ mother.

*14. What is it that you fear in life? Why? How does this fear manifest to you both in how you think and how you act?
*
My biggest fear would have to be failure and the inability of living up to my own expectations. I strive to excel in many different areas, but sometimes I get the feeling my ambitions or goals might be a little over my head and I will fall short. Sometimes this results in me not executing some of my plans simply because I am afraid they will go horribly awry.

Being used and not realizing it is also something I very much despise.

*15. What is it that you desire in life? What do you strive to achieve? Why? Where do you think these drives and desires stem from or are inspired by?
*
I desire knowledge. I want to know about the unknown, and find the answers to all of my unanswered questions. I also wish to excel in many different areas and create something new and innovative. I suppose a lot of my dreams where inspired by many of my favorite tv shows, videogames, books, and movies. Career-wise, being a robotics engineer has been my dream since I was little, the other dream being an MMA fighter.

*16. a) What activities energize you most? b) What activities drain you most? Why?
*
Energizing) Martial arts, taking long walks/jogs alone through a forest, getting to work on things with my hands (this can be either art/painting or science/mechanical related), climbing up the highest hill I can find just so I can get a good view at the top, difficult and challenging workouts, puzzles, competitions, debating just for the sake of debating, fighting just for the sake of fighting, reading any book that has to do with the values, beliefs, and history of warriors and martial artists, watching either action/adventure or sci-fi films, music of all genres (I generally prefer rock and aggrotech though)

Draining) family/social gatherings, any activity that requires a strict adherence to rules and regulations, any workout or puzzle that is too easy, being around an unenthusiastic crowd, being in areas that are too peaceful, being around overly emotional or sappy people, people babbling on about world peace and acting like it's a possibility, being cooped up in the standard classroom setting, repetitive tasks

*17. Why do you want to know your type? What type do you think you are? Why this/these type(s)? Is there a type that appeals to you, to your self-perception, that you would like to be? Why? If you know your enneagram, please post this here. If you have done any online function tests such as the Keys2Cognition, it helps if you post these results here as well.

*I want to know why I feel so awkward and alone among other artists whenever I join any art/painting community. I want to know why I feel so out of place among other females, and other people in general. As for what type I am, I honestly have no idea. At first I went along with INTP, then speculated ISTP, then one quiz gave me INTJ....I'm not even sure anymore. All I know for sure is that I am an introverted thinker, that much is true.

As for taking any other tests right now, I'm a bit too tired and confused to get around to those at the moment. xP

*18. Finally, is there something else you find to be of importance you want to add about yourself you think might be of relevance when helping to type you?
*
Well, I guess there's two things that I should mention.

First off: my friends, family members, counselors, and even some strangers seem to think I act a lot like Vegeta from Dragon Ball Z. Not sure why, but they do. On the MBTI list on the tv tropes website he is listed as an INTP. That does not sound quite right to me, or perhaps I'm missing something? Did I overlook anything important in the series or what? Or is the standard "goofy nerd, never the bad guy, and not athletic" stereotype I tend to see for INTPs actually inaccurate and throwing off my perceptions of what makes an INTP? Everyone is always telling me that there are many INTJ villains and ISTP antiheroes but absolutely no INTP villains or antiheroes.

Also, knowing the personality types I've been known to get along with/ not get along with might also be of some use. I don't understand how anyone could think INTJs are intimidating, I find them to be interesting and I get along quite well with my INTJ brother. Although he does occasionally treat me like a fool every now and then. If any type is intimidating I would have to say it is the ENTJ. I've met some of the nastier ENTJs who have really brought out the worst in me.



[HR][/HR]
Anyways, I think this is just about everything. Good god, I just realized I have spent over 3 hours researching and thinking about what to write in this post and then spell checking every thing and revising sentences....


----------



## Hearts (Dec 24, 2012)

PrinceofPride said:


> Also, just putting this out ahead of time, since this is my first post I am currently unable to post links or images apparently....
> 
> [HR][/HR]
> Every test I take seems to say I'm either INTP or ISTP, but mostly INTP. I read the type description for INTP but I'm not entirely sure it fits me. I'm not entirely sure I'm answering the questions correctly because I keep second guessing my own answers. I've often been compared to a certain fictional character who was listed as an INTP on a certain website, but I personally don't think I act like that character. I don't think he's INTP, and I don't think I am INTP. I'm quite sceptical on whether the website was accurate in listing this character as INTP. I'm also beginning to doubt the accuracy of MBTI tests, but then again MBTI tests should be as accurate as the tester himself and I don't even know if I am being accurate. I took practically every single free MBTI test I could find and most of them originally came out as INTP. I decided to retake many of those tests, getting ISTP on many of the retakes. I think I have many traits in common with ISTPs and I find their sense of humor easier to understand than INTP humor, or perhaps I'm just in denial of being an INTP? Or maybe I'm just an INTP that has a bit more developed extraverted sensing and happens to be a bit of a daredevil every now and then? I suppose I can't call myself a true ISTP after not paying attention to my surroundings and running straight into a pole just a few days ago. :laughing: But truth is I'm actually pretty good at "turning on" my senses when I absolutely need to. I might be thinking too hard about this issue and am just confusing myself, maybe someone can help? I was up all last night thinking about this.
> ...


Anyway, I'd say ISTP over INTP. Not much Ne nor Si in your post where there is a lot of Se/Ni.


----------



## Ellis Bell (Mar 16, 2012)

I concur with @Hearts. We can immediately knock INTJ off the table. I saw a lot of Ti and Fe in your questionnaire. The way you responded to the picture was pure Se at work, as was the list of activities you enjoy. With regards to your answer in question 4 about who you don't want to be, I get that from ISPs a lot--they can't see where they're going, so they fill in the blanks with where they don't want to be. Question 7 also says to me a relationship between Se and Fe--maybe you looking to other people for social cues? At any rate, people watching is a pretty ISP thing to do. Your sense of humor (puns) is Se-Ni, and your disillusionment with human society in question 11 also reveals what could be developing Ni. 

Question 12 also shows some tertiary Ni, almost a kind of "back off, buddy" attitude towards cops as being representative of control (using my tertiary Ni, I'm just pulling stuff out of thin air here). Actually, this is pretty common among ISPs in general. I used to have an ISFP coworker who was terrified of having his personal information out on the internet (no facebook, twitter, etc, it's like he's a ghost). At work we have to clock in using biometric data (aka fingerprints) and as we were waiting to have our supervisor set us up in the system yesterday my ISTP coworker kept complaining about how that data could be used--almost like he was afraid of the "big brother" effect. Back to business: 

Question 16 is pure Se all the way; I can't think of any INTP who would describe working with their hands as an activity they find energizing, or challenging workouts. Your list of draining activities also points to a bit of Ni as well:



> any workout or puzzle that is too easy


Like if it's too easy, then there must be a catch of some sort.



> being in areas that are too peaceful,


Along the same lines, you don't trust it.

Actually, given the amount of "bad" Ni you show in your questionnaire, I think you could even make a case for ESTP, too.


----------



## PrinceofPride (Feb 27, 2013)

Alright, so ISTP is the most likely then? Should I find and take a test based on the cognitive functions or get some professional input? I guess I was right in doubting the accuracy of those free MBTI tests online. xD


----------



## Ellis Bell (Mar 16, 2012)

I would do a lot of reading and research on the functions. Tests are good jumping-off places, but they can't really tell much about you the way you can.


----------



## Falling Leaves (Aug 18, 2011)

I'm in the exact same position as you, only the other way around; the tests come out ISTP, and yet INTP fits me far better. Personally, I'd take the tests with a pinch of salt and pick which type you feel fits *you* best.

...Having said that, my 2c is INTP. You exhibit three behaviors which are fairly archetypal - 

1) Social chameleoning, or adapting social behavior according to the person you're with. 
2) Being highly competence driven/getting upset when you don't do as well as you'd hoped.
3) Second guessing yourself (Ti-Si can be a bitch, can't it? ).

[although, it is by no means impossible for an ISTP to exhibit these traits, only they are more commonly seen with INTPs] 

I'd also take care with using 'enjoys physical activity' as indicative of Sensing over iNtuition - it's symptomatic, but by no means diagnostic. For example, I pegged my ISTP father as such because he's constantly taking torches apart and likes building things. He took a test - it came out XNTP. Whoopsie.


----------



## DeepDownImShallow (Dec 15, 2012)

From the information you've provided I would say ISTP


----------



## PrinceofPride (Feb 27, 2013)

Falling Leaves said:


> I'm in the exact same position as you, only the other way around; the tests come out ISTP, and yet INTP fits me far better. Personally, I'd take the tests with a pinch of salt and pick which type you feel fits *you* best.
> 
> ...Having said that, my 2c is INTP. You exhibit three behaviors which are fairly archetypal -
> 
> ...


Yeah, the scenario you mentioned about your father was part of the reason I wasn't completely certain on being an ISTP. I've known some athletic INTJs, so I'm sure there are some athletic INTPs. I think part of the reason I might be confused is that an INTP's auxiliary function is Ne, and I might be a little confused on how exactly that function works and what defines it. Although, looking through many of the type descriptions, lurking around the forums of both INTPs and ISTPs, and reading up on famous ISTPs I think I can relate a little more to the ISTP type.


----------



## Falling Leaves (Aug 18, 2011)

PrinceofPride said:


> Yeah, the scenario you mentioned about your father was part of the reason I wasn't completely certain on being an ISTP. I've known some athletic INTJs, so I'm sure there are some athletic INTPs. I think part of the reason I might be confused is that an INTP's auxiliary function is Ne, and I might be a little confused on how exactly that function works and what defines it. Although, looking through many of the type descriptions, lurking around the forums of both INTPs and ISTPs, and reading up on famous ISTPs I think I can relate a little more to the ISTP type.


Ti-Ne - tends to come up with a series of solutions and juggle them around in your head, 'feeling' which one seems most correct. What I tend to do is come up with one solution, test it, come up with another, test it, come up with another, test it... when I have a series of solutions, I may go back and compare them, picking out the most likely option. 

Ne also presents itself through the persons sense of humor. ISTPs tend to specialize in dry, observational humor, whereas INTPs tend to be a little more off the wall. One of the nails in my INTP coffin is that I have an extremely weird sense of humor; the more abstract the idea, the more likely I am to engage with it (see: My wall posts with Veggie - http://personalitycafe.com/members/veggie-with-falling-leaves.html). I guess Ne tends to be more tangential than anything else - somebody says X and it makes you think Y. Not everybody gets it, but when I'm comfortable around someone it's refreshing because I can let that part completely loose  

---

On the other hand, Ti-Se is more like taking pieces of a puzzle and gluing them together. Ti acts to sort out which pieces go where and how they fit in. From a series of details, you build them together to form a single solution.

To be honest though, I don't know how much this will help you - as an IXTP, I've used both methods. Still, if you think you prefer one over the other, it might be useful ^^ 

At the end of the day - regardless what any test, description or post here says - if *you* feel most comfortable associating as an ISTP, then to hell with it, you are an ISTP.


----------



## PrinceofPride (Feb 27, 2013)

Yeah...I find INTP humor to be really confusing at times. xD I do get a kick out of some random, off the wall things however. Most of my humor is probably ether observational or dark, but I also laugh at complete randmoness. I tend to get a kick out of parodies or anything that exaggerates the flaws of something. One thing that tends to affect my relationships with others is that I do admittedly get a kick out of jokes that would be considered racist. I tend to find those jokes as being just as funny as puns, which has caused others to call me insensitive as a result.

As for problem solving, I generally tend to think of any similar problems I have had in the past, what my current problem is at the moment, and any future problems that may occur, and then from there I come up with whatever seems to be the most effective solution. I think another way of putting it is that I look for any patterns I can find before coming up with any solution.


----------

